# Renaissance music



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Just post some videos...


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

One wonderful thing about classical music: There is far too much of it for any one person to know ALL of it!

TROUBADOURS - trovadores occitanos - Clemencic Consort.avi 1 hr, 17 min This is a wonderful program....





Roland de Lassus [aka Orlando di Lasso]:
Chansons - Capilla Flamenica [Nice long-play link! 50 min!]




Bon jour mon coeur





Cansons de Trobairitz,Hesperion XX Jordi Savall -- wonderful long-play link with a collection of songs, dances. (As one would expect of Hesperion XX / XXI, Maestro Savall is a force majeur 





CODEX FAENZA - Ordinarium Missae - Mala Punica -- another nice long-play link, 23 min.





"Musical Instruments of The Middle Ages" 1 hr, 13 min.





Middle age music (French) 1 hr, 18 min.





Comtessa Beatriz de Dia - A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria (English Lyrics) -- 14 min.





Josquin des Prez ~ Mille Regretz





Istanbul-Dimitire Cantemir-Der makam-i Uzzâl usules Devr-i kebir-Jordi Savall-Hesperion XXI 




Dimitrie Cantemir-Book of the Science of Music-Hesperion XXI-Der makam i Muhayyer usules Muhammes 




Dimitrie Cantemir-The Book of the Science of Music-Hesperion XXI-Chant et Danse (Armenian Tradition) 





Guillaume Dufay:
J'atendray tant qu'il vous playra 




Ave Maria Stella




Ce moys de may soyons lies et joyeux 





Johannes Ockeghem ~ Deo gratias





Alexander Agricola:
Agnus Dei de la messe In minen syn à 4




Alexander Agricola - Si je fais bien





BOHEMIA circa 1500 - Capilla Flamenca, Schola Gregoriana





De tous biens plaine - chanson by Hayne van Ghizeghem





Psalm - Byzantine Chant - St. John Koukouzelis - 14th Century 





En la santa Helena - from "Diaspora Sefardi" - Jordi Savall & Hesperion XXI 





Música andalusí - Li Habibi 





Guillaume de Machaut: 
Joie, plaisance et douce nourriture 




Guillaume de Machaut : J'aim sans penser 





Renaissance Rackett Collection - Part 3 




Renaissance Rackett Collection - Part 10




Renaissance Rackett Collection - Part 11




Renaissance Rackett Collection - Part 12


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Fitzwilliam Virginal Book:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitzwilliam_Virginal_Book


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.mp3classicalmusic.net/Composers/fitzwilliam.htm

here you can listen the 297 pieces of the book!  (although in low quality)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Henry VIII (yes, the king) - Pastime with good company


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

This Machaut one is quite eerie, like many of his songs. Excellent job by the vocalist:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

humanbean said:


> This Machaut one is quite eerie, like many of his songs. Excellent job by the vocalist:


Isn't Machaut in the Ars Nova? It is nice, though.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Isn't Machaut in the Ars Nova? It is nice, though.


Yep. I just though I'd follow PetrB in including some excellent Medieval works.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Another great work from John Sheppard, along the one I posted in another thread recently. Angelic!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ah, at last I found a video of my favorite Galliard by William Byrd!:


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Contrapunto bestiale alla mente - Banchieri


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's one of my favorites from the period:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I came upon these examples while exploring


























Enjoy


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a fan of Monteverdi:






I also like some secular German, Italian and Spanish pieces that has forgettable names


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

I just found out about this one by Josquin. It's very ethereal, in comparison to his other work. One might even say "minimalistic":


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I like French secular songs, especially those of Clement Janequin, and especially when they are sung by Ensemble Clement Janequin.  Janequin (c. 1485 - 1558) is famous for writing 'programmatic' chansons, having the voices mimick sounds (for instance dogs barking in 'La Chasse', and the sounds of battle in 'La Battaille'). In the last of these three there's some mimicking of horns.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------

